# Anyone know what this small two round-leaves weed is?



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

This is in a bit of my spring seeding poa repairs. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Not sure, but it looks like what I always see pop up under bird feeders.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

I have a bunch of those in my cotula minima walkway. There they are seedlings from the trees around.. but hard to tell excatly what when they der small.


----------

